# v60 What Brew temps??



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Since getting my bonavita elec kettle (the one where you can set temp) I have got to wondering a bit more about the temps to use?

This will obviously depend on brewer and brew method used.

On my v60 I have been using a modified Matt Perger method with 97deg C water (24g coffe, 50g bloom, 150g at 30second, 200g at 1minute). Now cause with this method he actually sieved out the fines should I lower the temp slightly to avoid over extracting the fines brew time between 2-2.3 minutes? I certainly get some of the tasting notes but just wondering what temps you guys aim for?

Obviously I will play with this myself but wondering on any thoughts if 97 is too high with the fines left in?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No, 97 isn't too hot with fines left in. Feel free to go cooler & see what you get?

Alter the grind, keep the other factors the same.

Is 50g bloom enough to get everything really evenly wet when you stir the slurry? Usually it's only enough to 'dampen' the coffee?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

MWJB said:


> No, 97 isn't too hot with fines left in. Feel free to go cooler & see what you get?
> 
> Alter the grind, keep the other factors the same.
> 
> Is 50g bloom enough to get everything really evenly wet when you stir the slurry? Usually it's only enough to 'dampen' the coffee?


well I thought 2g water per g of coffee was ok? But your right it is difficult to get it more than damp have tried in the past with 100g water but this seemed too much (although inline with MP methed) recommended amount of water? 75g?

Will keep temp the same then and play with grinder mor get closer to 3 minutes although assume I will lose even more clarity?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

2g per g is commonly thought to be the amount of water that the coffee bed absorbs, it's just enough to get everything moist, soak that same coffee in water for an extended period and it will suck up more than that. You're really trying to ensure that everything is well & evenly wetted, no dry clods, so all the grinds are extracting evenly & at the same time. So if 75g looks about right, try that, then add the same again at the next 30s mark whilst the grinds are still off-gassing.

The method makes for a "robust" cup, higher end of ideal yield range (maybe mid 1.30s to 1.40% TDS), if you think you are overextracting go a little coarser. The less even your extraction the lower the yield & concentration you may have to shoot for?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks again so if I try 75g, 75g at 30sec and the remaining 250g at 1min and go from there


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

tried it with 75g water for bloom but still didnt look like everything was evenly wetted and if anything tasted slightly under extracted at the end. On my next attempt used 100g seemed more even and the coffee better maybe not that great a clarity (although mrs kikapu did manage to pick out some fruit, which she dislikes!!) but certainly some flavours in there. Brew times for both were just about 2mins.

Lastly as a little experiment let the temp drop to about 94 tightened grind slightly and brew ran through in about 2.20 not as much body to the brew and also a bit more muted flavour than the second brew.

I think tomorrow with keep temp at 97 and use the slightly tighter grind and see where that takes me, then maybe repeat again with temp of 95 depending on the what the first cup tastes like


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I use Scott Rao's method which includes a gentle stir of the slurry after wetting. 2 min 20 sec may be a bit too fast especially as you are finding lower body and muted flavour, so wonder if you need to grind a bit finer? What beans are you using by the way? I've just switched from Ethiopian to Bolivian and have found I need to up the dose a couple of grams to get extractions in the 20% range.

Wonder if you might split the 250grm pour into two to see if that makes any difference but don't do this until you've tried extending the total brew time via adjusting the grin. Finally, how's the slurry bed at the end - flat - flat/convex?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> I use Scott Rao's method which includes a gentle stir of the slurry after wetting. 2 min 20 sec may be a bit too fast especially as you are finding lower body and muted flavour, so wonder if you need to grind a bit finer? What beans are you using by the way? I've just switched from Ethiopian to Bolivian and have found I need to up the dose a couple of grams to get extractions in the 20% range.
> 
> Wonder if you might split the 250grm pour into two to see if that makes any difference but don't do this until you've tried extending the total brew time via adjusting the grin. Finally, how's the slurry bed at the end - flat - flat/convex?


I was basing it on the Matt Perger routine. 97deg water and a not so gentle NSEW stir to get them all soaked!!

I am using a sumatra jagong from Rave (actually bought to use for espresso but not getting through my londinium quick enough so using it for brewed)

The bed looks in general (from memory) a bit convex.

I think I might tighten the grind up a bit and take it towards 3mins just to see what this does!! Just seen a lot of people aiming for around 2 minutes bloom included

Funny you say about the bolivian!! I have some squaremile colonia 8 Estrellas tasting notes sound amazing and smells wonderful but have been unable to get this to taste any good usually very bland so have left it and gone back to the jagong!! Might have to updose this as


----------

